# Boulder Mountains



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

I am wanting to go to the Boulders this weekend and have never been there before. I have a couple ideas of some lakes to hit but I was hoping there would be a someone that has been there lately that could point me in the right direction.

The other problem I have is, I will be taking a car because of the price of Diesel. Is this even an option? Is there camp grounds I can drive to? Is there any decent lakes I can drive to. I don't mind hiking into the lakes also. I can take a truck and four wheeler if I absolutely have to. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Hit up hockey. He's a local land owner there and visits frequently and knows the moutain well. We was down there a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You can drive right to lower bowns and it has been fishing well from what if heard. There are some doable hikes in the area for brooks if you want to PM me.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

there are areas that you can, you can drive from Loa to Escalante in a car. The real beauty of that mountain is picking places on a map and then hiking to them. I feel your pain on the gas and a truck is needed to do it right most of the time but there are times that I drive the camry just to get it a decent hike and camp trip and not spent as much on gas.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Lots of car camping on the east side, the NE side has some drive in lakes. SE side has some great lakes and some are not to bad of a hike. If I were you I would avoid Lower Bowns, it's low and will be a circus this weekend


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

hockey said:


> Lots of car camping on the east side, the NE side has some drive in lakes. SE side has some great lakes and some are not to bad of a hike. If I were you I would avoid Lower Bowns, it's low and will be a circus this weekend


Yeah I'd take a tube if I were you. Then the bank circus doesnt matter. :wink:


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Tube or no tube Lower Bowns is the LAST place I would go if i was traveling to the Boulder Mtn.
I only went there a couple weeks ago because the Bear Creek fire foiled plans A, B & C


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

So where would you drive in a passenger car instead? Just curious cuz thats the only drive to lake I know of. Not trying to fight, just want to help out mallardpin. Sorry if you already PMd him.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Oak Creek, Posey, Kings, Garkane, Haws, Peterson just to name a few


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

hockey said:


> Oak Creek, Posey, Kings, Garkane, Haws, Peterson just to name a few


Are you serious? just how long will said car last after that? Glad it's not my car...lol


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

That road to Garkane and Kings is killer on cars... NOT


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

hockey said:


> That road to Garkane and Kings is killer on cars... NOT


Those are world class lakes too! I LOVE pan sized trout!!! :wink:


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

hockey said:


> Oak Creek, Posey, Kings, Garkane, Haws, Peterson just to name a few





hockey said:


> That road to Garkane and Kings is killer on cars... NOT


Great! Keep going...


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

You could probably drive to Millers( great fishing wasn't specified). I don't really consider Lower Bowns as part of the Boulders- figure you have to at least be on the other side of the highway. There are trailheads though that you could park your car and hike in that area.


----------

